# Casting Pot Pressure



## Percy Legg (Jul 4, 2015)

What is the least amount of pressure can you have in casting blanks or other casting material

Thanks Percy


----------



## sleevecc (Jul 4, 2015)

25 lbs works for most things I have ever seen. some of the polyester castig resin I think you need around 50-55, but dont hold me to this.


----------



## Percy Legg (Jul 4, 2015)

I am just getting into casting looking at some pots and most pots are rated up to 50 # PSI just didn't want to buy one to small. Thanks for your help

Percy


----------



## Final Strut (Jul 4, 2015)

Poly resin will cast fine without pressure. If you want to cast it under pressure I would recommend 40-50 pounds. I like to cast alumilite at higher pressures but 50 will work.

I have a tank that is rated for 110 pounds and I uaaually cast at 60-70 pounds but the norm is 45-50.


----------



## Percy Legg (Jul 4, 2015)

That's what I will be casting aluminite how does aluminite work as a duck call blank.

Percy


----------



## Final Strut (Jul 4, 2015)

Percy Legg said:


> That's what I will be casting aluminite how does aluminite work as a duck call blank.
> 
> Percy


Alumilite turns great and finishes pretty good. I have made a lot of calls out of it.


----------



## Percy Legg (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks for the help I will have to try to make one or two I probably be asking more questions as I get going

Thanks Percy


----------



## Jdaschel (Jul 10, 2015)

I cast all of my blanks at 60 psi. This is the highest working pressure for harbor freight pots. So I try to do the max the individual pot will do.


----------

